# New Jersey Air Museums Wildwood NAS Southern NJ WW2 finishing school for carrier deployment.



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 28, 2021)

Another of the whats in your own back yard museums. Small but still packed with a lot of things that make it interesting. They have an air show here annually. Also a Vetnam war exhibit adjacent to the hanger that is possibly the last remaining of its type in the country. Some pics from visits over the years. I'll post these as they are small museums many of us will never get to see. I don't know how many menbers are in the area of South Central or Northern Jersey but maybe this fall we could have a meet up to tour a couple if Covid does not shut things down again. Wildwood NAS and MIllville Army air station are about 1 hour apart . Both open at 10 and close at 4 . Enough time to see both in a day. Like the NJ National Guard museums get there before it opens and take in all the inside things first .

*





NAS Wildwood Aviation Museum |







usnasw.org




*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 28, 2021)

PAGE 2 NAS Wildwood The ready room has some really great exhibits, a film on the base including war time footage and a memorial to all the men listed as lost on training operations. I encourage people to go and take your kids and grandchildren or a friend. They need the visitation as covid has really eaten into their funds to just keep light on in many of these smaller museums. 





















































2 NAS WILDWOOD

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 28, 2021)

Great shots! I might have visited one of these museums on a road trip with an old girlfriend years ago. You're right. They are great finds. Keep on posting!


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 28, 2021)

It is amazing what you find close by in NJ and all along the east coast. Its similar to the west coast as far as military museums are concerned from Seattle to San Diego. Its all about having the time to do it and these days with CV19 planning around that. I was trying to find the Nike missle site posts as we had them all over NJ and you as well in NY. Spoke to a docent at Sandy Hook NJ He had an interesting piece of equipment they let him just take home. If I can find the old pics I'll post it here as well as I think it qualifies. We need a consolidation site by state for museums and sites to go to. That would help people plan trips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 28, 2021)

There were (are?) Nike missile sites pretty close by me. They were located on Breezy Point, Queens, New York close to U.S.C.G. Rockaway. As there was an abandoned condo site with a few uncompleted concrete and steel structures, we filmed war movies and end of civilization movies there. The missile bunkers were a great place to park our cars out of the sun. 
That was a long time ago.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2021)

Great stuff, keep it up. 👍

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

